# First 30 days temp stay: Hotel Apartment?



## FountainGuy (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello Folks,

My move to Dubai is finalizing. My wife and I will likely be moving around mid-April. I have an allowance of AED 7,440 to spend on accommodation for my first 30 days - before I move out to an apartment / villa of my own. Is that sufficient for a 1-bedroom "Hotel Apartment"? I am assuming this type of stay is the most appropriate for complete new comers.

My work is near Ibn Battuta Mall. So somewhere close to there would be preferable, but not necessary.

Any suggestion / advice would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

Around in that area,close too Ibn Battuta mall is the Ibis Hotel , which is currently around 295dhs, Per night, maybe you can contact them and cut them a long stay deal.


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

I would suggest you too go on google and find a hotel apartment in the area of "Barsha". which is a 10minute drive or a 5-10minute metro ride from Ibn Battuta, you can find cheap hotel's there,and there are some hotel's there you can negociate a deal so they can reduce the cost when you stay for a long time.


----------



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi.

I will move in Mid Apr. as well. I did the research for hotel apartments close to that area. 

1) Chelsea Garden Apartment
2) Grand Midwest express
3) Ziqoo Dubai

I hv no idea about monthly rate. But yearly rate at Chelsea is 70k for one bedroom all inclusive except Internet .

These 3 hotels stay in the same locations close to IBN mall but still be the long walk should be around 15mins. If using taxi, it will be cost aed10 (minimum charge)

They also hv the closer hotels to this malls but I have no idea about price. The hotel is next to this mall.

Remark : i never stay in those three hotels but see them during my pre-visit. hope it helps... Good luck


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

try dubizzle . com.... you will find good link and deal's over there..
grand midwest you can negociate with them too reduce for long stay


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

I would suggest this place to you: Luxury Serviced Apartments Dubai Marina & Dubai Greens - Nuran Serviced Apartments Dubai
My friend was there for a month till he got his own flat. The place is in Marina, 15 min's away from Ibn Battuta.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

+1 for the Nuran Serviced Apartments. We stayed in the Marina location and it was great. Our 1 bedroom cost us more than your allowance but we rented for only 2 weeks. Their prices dropped almost 50% after we booked on a 'special' if you book in advance. Excellent location and probably a 10 min drive to Ibn - even faster to come back.

I'd check their site and the deals they are offering. They might not really offer any 'deals' other than what's available on their site as they are usually very busy and full.

GL


----------



## Sandgroper74 (Mar 1, 2011)

I too stayed at Nuran when we arrived in January, although at the Greens location. Breakfast and broadband were complimentary. With no car at the time, I was able to walk to a grocery store and coffee shops. Mall of the Emirates was a 13 Dhs cab ride. There was an outdoor pool and gym available to use. Plenty of taxis driving around too.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Monthly deals can save up to 30% on the rate, but you gotta stay a month or they will charge the daily rate.

Book it, pay it in advance for a monthly deal just on the safe side.

Good luck & Welcome!


----------



## FountainGuy (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you all for the advice! Always appreciated. Doing some research online, it seems I may have to fork out a little more than AED 7,440 for the month. Cheers!


----------

